

JQuery finds its way into Microsoft and Nokia stacks - qhoxie
http://ajaxian.com/archives/jquery-finds-its-way-into-microsoft-and-nokia-stacks

======
wayne
Wow, that's a pretty big deal. It's totally unlike Microsoft to ship a not-
invented-here API set, as-in, in the box.

~~~
henning
Scott Guthrie's team is one of the most forward-looking groups at Microsoft,
and I think the developer division makes the best Microsoft products to begin
with: Visual Studio and a few essential plugins is a much better IDE than
Windows is a consumer operating system.

~~~
maxklein
What plugins do you consider essential for Visual Studio?

~~~
StrawberryFrog
Resharper

------
mkn
At a high level, jQuery has two main things going for it:

1) It has awesome functionality. 2) It's indistinguishably close to being
browser-independent

It looks like MS has adopted jQuery for (1), and their developers will get (2)
for free.

Of course, (2) may also have figured into MS's (apparent) decision to adopt.
If that's the case, more power to 'em. Nothing would please me more than
seeing (one division of) MS get a clue.

------
ironjeff
This is great news! I was just about to post this but you beat me to it.

A good follow up post about it:
[http://weblogs.asp.net/scottgu/archive/2008/09/28/jquery-
and...](http://weblogs.asp.net/scottgu/archive/2008/09/28/jquery-and-
microsoft.aspx)

~~~
wayne
And a post from Scott Hanselman about it:
[http://www.hanselman.com/blog/jQueryToShipWithASPNETMVCAndVi...](http://www.hanselman.com/blog/jQueryToShipWithASPNETMVCAndVisualStudio.aspx)

And the original announcement on the jQuery blog:
<http://jquery.com/blog/2008/09/28/jquery-microsoft-nokia/>

------
qhoxie
Congratulations to the whole jQuery team. They are constantly amassing success
stories and they could not be any more deserving. They put out a great library
and foster one of the nicest developer communities on the web.

------
subbu
I think Microsoft is offsetting the pain developers face in trying to make web
pages work in IE/JScript by promoting jQuery. Without a library like
jQuery/Prototype its really difficult to get IE to do what you want. Good
news.

I really hope they make IE conform to standards.

------
rgrieselhuber
Very cool. JQuery is one of the primary reasons I really started to enjoy
JavaScript.

------
dmose
Fantastic news. MS's libraries are crude and far behind the existing open
source alternatives.

~~~
maxklein
What 'libraries' are you talking about in specific? Or are you just rehashing
stuff you read on slashdot?

